# Leg training at home...



## Samo (Jan 23, 2007)

Can any one suggest a good replacement for squats, as I don't have a squat rack at home. I have a bar, dunbells and plenty of wieghts, and a leg curl on the end of me bench.

Because of my job shift patturns it's not always possible to get to the gym to train me legs (I train my upper body at home) so if anyone could suggest maybe a home leg workout, it would be appreciated.

Many thanks, from Samo


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2007)

I do squats at home with out a squat rack,  I just clean the weight up.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2007)

front squats, step lunges, lunges, bent knee deads, bar underneath the legs squats, dumbbell squats.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2007)

buy a squat rack. I own one-want it for a cheapass price? Where do you live?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 23, 2007)

Also bulgarian squats, pistols, DB squats, overhead squats


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2007)

bulgarian? never heard of those.


----------



## Samo (Jan 23, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> buy a squat rack. I own one-want it for a cheapass price? Where do you live?




I live in a small town called 'Lowestoft' in England, it's the most easterly point of England. Are you in the U.K?


----------



## Samo (Jan 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I do squats at home with out a squat rack,  I just clean the weight up.



I did this for a while, but as the wieght progressed I started to experiance back pain and generaly didn't feel safe.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2007)

Not sure why you would feel back pain?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 23, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> bulgarian? never heard of those.



http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/exercise3/bulgariansquat.htm


----------



## Samo (Jan 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Not sure why you would feel back pain?



Perhaps I was doing it wrong? Also at the end of squat I found it difficult to lower weight properly. Any tips?


----------



## Samo (Jan 23, 2007)

Bulgarian squats look good, I like the idea of single leg exercises.

Cheers bakerboy., any others?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 23, 2007)

Samo said:


> Bulgarian squats look good, I like the idea of single leg exercises.
> 
> Cheers bakerboy., any others?



Here is some ther leg stuff you can do at home:

Snatches (with BB's or DB's), Clean's

Deadlifts, straight leg deadlifts (with DB's or BB's), single legged RDL's 

Standing BB calf raises, single legged DB calf raises


----------



## Samo (Jan 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Here is some ther leg stuff you can do at home:
> 
> Snatches (with BB's or DB's), Clean's
> 
> ...



Forgive my ignorance, what are 'RDL's' and 'snatches'? Could you post a couple of links please?

Thanks


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/exercise3/bulgariansquat.htm



 I love how huge the guy looks and then looking at the tiny dumbells.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I love how huge the guy looks and then looking at the tiny dumbells.



Yeah, that is kind of funny.


----------



## Samo (Jan 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I love how huge the guy looks and then looking at the tiny dumbells.



 didn't notice that at first, looks like a couple of CD's on a pencil


----------



## StanUk (Jan 23, 2007)

I also dont have a squat rack at home, if you dont feel comfortable with cleaning the weight (which is what I did for a while and admitedly it can be a pain in the ass as you know your able to squat a lot more than you can clean) there are lots of variations of squats that have already been mentioned, at the moment im doing hack squats which i dont think have been mentioned: 

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBHackSquat.html

And obviously deadlifts if your not already doing them


----------



## Samo (Jan 23, 2007)

Cheers StanUK, this helps tremendously! Good link by the way, a very informative site.  

From Samo.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APIg9Khka2c&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ClxdM6ApTI  The first movement.

http://www.uwlax.edu/strengthcenter/videos/video_index.htm


----------



## StanUk (Jan 23, 2007)

No worries mate, its a great site, especially if your looking for new excersizes to try


----------



## Samo (Jan 23, 2007)

thanks Bakerboy that's fantasic!   This will help me no end.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

I bought my squat rack used for $70.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> http://www.uwlax.edu/strengthcenter/videos/video_index.htm



bookmarked! thanks.


----------



## assassin (Jan 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I do squats at home with out a squat rack,  I just clean the weight up.



THat's impressing ....I could never clean THe weight I squat with...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

assassin said:


> THat's impressing ....I could never clean THe weight I squat with...


Iain's a *beast! * A _*Canadian beast!!*_ 

Actually, I think he's the Wendigo.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 23, 2007)

Yanick said:


> bookmarked! thanks.



That is a good site, ill bookmark it when I get home.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2007)

assassin said:


> THat's impressing ....I could never clean THe weight I squat with...



Actually I don't squat that much cause of lower back problems LOL!


----------



## Plutto (Jan 23, 2007)

Try overhead squats
http://danjohn.org/overhead.html


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2007)

Samo said:


> I live in a small town called 'Lowestoft' in England, it's the most easterly point of England. Are you in the U.K?


Noooooo I'm in NJ, USA. sorry


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I love how huge the guy looks and then looking at the tiny dumbells.


----------



## Samo (Jan 25, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Noooooo I'm in NJ, USA. sorry



Oh well, not to worry. Thanks anyway. I'll just hit the gym for now til I can afford me own rack.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 25, 2007)

check out the prices online. there has to be a cheap rack somewhere. Google TDS Fitness for some.


----------



## Samo (Jan 29, 2007)

Cheers juggernaut, I will do!


----------



## StanUk (Jan 29, 2007)

Argos have a squat rack Samo, dont think its nothing amazing but its not that much


----------



## Samo (Jan 31, 2007)

StanUk said:


> Argos have a squat rack Samo, dont think its nothing amazing but its not that much



I didn't even think of Argos . I have my birthday coming up in a couple of months, so I will start dropping hints.
Thanks to all for advice and tips they have all helped/are helping me on my quest for mass!


----------

